# OBS não reconhece minha placa de vídeo NVIDIA



## Maestro Cido (May 31, 2020)

Na configuração de saída para transmissão, ou o codificador aparece x264. Minha placa de vídeo não aparece. Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar? Obrigado.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/MbB_WEtRWo7Fdz5Z


----------



## Menorx5 (Jul 18, 2020)

mano voce ja arrumou esse erro


----------



## angelicabtto (Aug 4, 2020)

Olá. estou com o mesmo problema. O OBS não reconhece a placa Nvidia Geforce. Só aparece x264. Não encontrei a solução para uma questão igual a esta...


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

Estava com o mesmo problema  coma versão 25.0.08 então o que eu fiz foi retornar para versão 24.0.3, voltou a aparecer o Enconder da minha placa, façam o teste e postem aqui se funcionou.


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

angelicabtto said:


> Olá. estou com o mesmo problema. O OBS não reconhece a placa Nvidia Geforce. Só aparece x264. Não encontrei a solução para uma questão igual a esta...


  Estava com o mesmo problema coma versão 25.0.08 então o que eu fiz foi retornar para versão 24.0.3, voltou a aparecer o Enconder da minha placa, façam o teste e postem aqui se funcionou.


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

angelicabtto said:


> Olá. estou com o mesmo problema. O OBS não reconhece a placa Nvidia Geforce. Só aparece x264. Não encontrei a solução para uma questão igual a esta...


Estava com o mesmo problema coma versão 25.0.08 então o que eu fiz foi retornar para versão 24.0.3, voltou a aparecer o Enconder da minha placa, façam o teste e postem aqui se funcionou.


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

Maestro Cido said:


> Na configuração de saída para transmissão, ou o codificador aparece x264. Minha placa de vídeo não aparece. Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar? Obrigado.
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/MbB_WEtRWo7Fdz5Z


Estava com o mesmo problema coma versão 25.0.08 então o que eu fiz foi retornar para versão 24.0.3, voltou a aparecer o Enconder da minha placa, façam o teste e postem aqui se funcionou.


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

Maestro Cido said:


> Na configuração de saída para transmissão, ou o codificador aparece x264. Minha placa de vídeo não aparece. Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar? Obrigado.
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/MbB_WEtRWo7Fdz5Z


Estava com o mesmo problema coma versão 25.0.08 então o que eu fiz foi retornar para versão 24.0.3, voltou a aparecer o Enconder da minha placa, façam o teste e postem aqui se funcionou.


----------



## MilicoRS (Aug 15, 2020)

Maestro Cido said:


> Na configuração de saída para transmissão, ou o codificador aparece x264. Minha placa de vídeo não aparece. Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar? Obrigado.
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/MbB_WEtRWo7Fdz5Z


----------



## Miquéias Lima (Sep 23, 2020)

RSOLVIDO -  Olá pessoal! Gostaria de compartilhar algo com vocês. Para aqueles que possuem placa de vídeo da Nvidia e tem problema do OBS em reconhecer! Resolvi o Problema, é só baixar a versão do OBS 23.0.1 que ele reconhece, estava com esse problema e resolvi fazendo isso, vou deixar o link para quem quiser baixar essa versão! Na hora da instalação não baixem os plugins, outro detalhe, faça o backup da pasta do seu OBS atual antes de exclui-lo por completo. O caminho da pasta é C:\Users\seu nome\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio. Depois é só instalar. Desce até o final dá página, baixe, instale e seja feliz. Abraço a Todos - https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/23.0.1?fbclid=IwAR03Nrj5oNptFec2H3NF7TTJX_CI67vLSKcEKaL_ifVAo1SgUkUZmB7cn4w


----------



## Isaac Pacheco (Oct 30, 2021)

Já tentei de tudo, mudar versão e por ai vai... mas não está indo! minha placa de vídeo é uma GT 1030 2GB


----------

